# oh boy, historic house roof....should be a nightmare



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> Pardon my ignorance.. but what exactly does "riding dirty" mean?


No license.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> Pardon my ignorance.. but what exactly does "riding dirty" mean?


Just watch the music video on youtube, that should explain all meanings of ridin' dirty.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> Pardon my ignorance.. but what exactly does "riding dirty" mean?


Suspended liscense


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just watch the music video on youtube, that should explain all meanings of ridin' dirty.


Well, I did. 
But I wish I hadn't. 
I've had several guys that worked for me ridin' dirty, but they weren't proud of it. Most of the time their wives drove 'em to work. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

mudpad said:


> Well, I did.
> But I wish I hadn't.
> I've had several guys that worked for me ridin' dirty, but they weren't proud of it. Most of the time their wives drove 'em to work. :laughing:


:laughing: I should have put an age stipulation on watching that.:laughing:

it was intended for the boy.


----------

